# Share your cubing collection



## CubeRed (Sep 7, 2021)

*SHARE YOUR CUBING COLLECTION*​I decided to post my collection but I didn't see a thread for it. So, I decided I would make one! The "rule" is that you need to post a picture of your collection with the names of the puzzles/accessories you have. I will start.

​3x3
The white one is my first ever cube I bought in a dollar store when I was about 8.
Next to it is my main the YJ Yulong V2 M.

4x4
Brand new-ish MGC 4x4 bought from a comp.

Others
The Rubik's void cube on the right
My lubes, DNM and Silk.
And my proud nametag for my first competition.

It is pretty small considering I started almost 7 months before, but hey. I am proud with it!


----------



## Shrek (Sep 7, 2021)

3x3- QiYi Warrior W, QiYi Sail (Stickered)
4x4 - QiYi QiYuan
5x5 - QiYi QiZheng
2x2 - Unknown, bought from a local store


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

I will just name my cubes.
I can't take a picture since I'm not at home.
3x3: The Same Dollar store cube as @CubeRed, YJ MGC, GAN 354 M V2
2x2: MGC, GAN 251 M
Skewb: GAN Skewb M Standard
Pyraminx: Carbon Fiber.
Megaminx: GAN Megaminx
4x4: Meilong or RS4 but dissasembled
5x5: QiYi WuShuang (non-mag)
Miscellaneous: QiYi O2 Cube, Fanxin Banana 2x2x3.
And, 1x1: Homemade and made from a rolling die.


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 7, 2021)

Valk 2 M

Rubik's 3x3
GAN 356 Air SM
YJ GuanLong V2
Valk 3 Mini
MoYu WeiLong GTS2 M
MFJS MF3RS2
QiYi Mini Pillowed Keychain Cube
Valk 3 M
MoYu WeiLong WR M
Valk 3 Elite M
MoYu RS3M 2020
ShengShou Mr. M
MFJS MeiLong 3C (x20)
GAN 356 M Lite
MFJS MeiLong M

Supernova QiYi WuQue M
YJ MGC 4x4

QiYI WuShuang
MoYu AoChuang GTS M
YJ MGC 5x5
MoYu AoChuang WR M

X-Man Shadow M
YJ MGC 6x6

YuXin Hays 7 M
YJ MGC 7x7

X-Man Volt
YuXin Little Magic Square-1
X-Man Volt V2 M
YuXin Little Magic Square-1 M
YJ MGC Square-1 (x2)

X-Man Wingy

X-Man Galaxy V2 LM

MoYu Magnetic
QiYi MS

LingAo Clock
QiYi Magnetic Clock
ShenShou Magnetic Clock

YJ Fisher Cube V2
MFJS Mastermorphix


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 7, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 16953
> View attachment 16955
> View attachment 16956
> View attachment 16957


Impressively large collection!


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 8, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 16953
> View attachment 16955
> View attachment 16956
> View attachment 16957
> ...


Pretty big collection! How long have you been cubing?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> The white one is my first ever cube I bought in a dollar store when I was about 8.


Wait,you have been cubing since you were 8?
(also I now know your name)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 8, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Wait,you have been cubing since you were 8?
> (also I now know your name)


(Name reveal)
Yeah I was cubing since I was 8 but not "speedcubing". I never tried going fast or time myself until start of this year.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> (Name reveal)
> Yeah I was cubing since I was 8 but not "speedcubing". I never tried going fast or time myself until start of this year.


Ok


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

Can't post a picture, as I don't have a phone, but here's my collection

2x2: Valk 2, yuwhatever v2, Gan 251
3x3: WR M, meilong m, rs3*4, Gan XS*2, Gan 11 M pro, Ms3 v1, Tornado v2, tengyun v1
4x4: MGC, Qiyi MS
5x5: Valk 5, MGC, 
6x6 MGC*2
7x7: MGC, Qiyi something 
8x8: Meilong
9x9 YLM
Skewb Gan Enhanced
Pyra Gan enhanced yj yuwhatever v2
Mega: yuhu v2
Clock: Qiyi
Master Pyra Idk brand
Qiyi gear cube
XXl gear cube mefferts 
X-Cube
Mefferts pyra duo
Yeet Ball


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Top row



1x3x3 (forgot the brand lel)
No brand 2x2
MFJS MeiLong 2x2
My first 3x3 cube
3x3 (DianSheng, mini? )
No brand 3x3
YJ (Yulong?) 3x3
No brand 3x3
(Lego?) 3x3
Idk brand 3x3





Spoiler: Middle row



MFJS MeiLong 4x4
No brand 5x5
QiYi Qizheng 5x5
YuXin Little Magic 6x6
MFJS MeiLong MF7 7x7
QiYi Pyraminx
No brand Magnetic Pyraminx


 


Spoiler: Bottom row



MFJS Skewb
MFJS Square-1
No brand Megaminx
ShengShou Clock
No brand Mirror Blocks
No brand 15 puzzle
No brand Mastermorphix


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 8, 2021)

I certainly couldn't tell you the brand of everything here, but I'm definitely a fan of collecting all types of puzzles.


----------



## Cuberinacuber (Sep 8, 2021)

I've been cubing for 5 months now so my collection is still small

I can't take a picture right now so I'll type it:

Rubik's brand 3x3 (my first ever cube)
YLM stickerless 3x3 (my current main)
YLM Skewb
YLM Pyraminx M
A random gear cube

Considering buying 4x4 (maybe MGC) and Square-1 (maybe YLM again lol)


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 9, 2021)

2x2: Rubiks, Dayan Tengyun M, YuPo v2 M
3x3: Rubiks, 55 cube, Meilong M, WRM 2020, Dayan Tengyun M, Valk 3 M, Valk Power, Rubiks Connected
4x4: MF4S, YJ MGC, Meilong 4 M
5x5 Qiyi QiZheng S, YJ MGC
7x7: Yufu v2 M
Pyraminx: X-man Bell v2 M, Meilong M
Skewb: YLM
Square-1: Qiyi QiFa Square-1, YLM Magnetic
Megaminx: Qyi QiHheng S, YJ Yuhu v2 M
Non-WCA: Mirror 3x3, Mirror 2x2
Mods: Bandaged Cube, Tetraminx


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 11, 2021)

Last night I decided to scramble everybody that I have on display. I didn't think to take the picture immediately after, so I solved quite a few of them during the day today. Still an fun picture of my favorite puzzles waiting for me to put them back in order.


----------



## Garf (Sep 11, 2021)

Qiyi qidi 2x2 and Yj MGC 2x2
RS3M 2020 and Tornado V2, and broken Rubik’s brand
Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M
Meilong M 5x5
YJ Yushi 6x6 M
YJ MGC 7x7 M
Qiyi Chimeng and X Man Bell Pyraminxes.
Shengshou Megaminx and YJ Yuhu Megaminx
Qiyi Square-1 and X Man Volt Square 1
X Man Wingy Skewb
And that is it.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

unirox13 said:


> View attachment 17015
> 
> Last night I decided to scramble everybody that I have on display. I didn't think to take the picture immediately after, so I solved quite a few of them during the day today. Still an fun picture of my favorite puzzles waiting for me to put them back in order.


I hope I have those big cubes...


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

unirox13 said:


> Last night I decided to scramble everybody that I have on display.


Hmm, yes.


----------



## RadicalRick (Sep 11, 2021)

4X GAN 356i Smartcube, CubeStation Beta App, CubeStation
Giiker Smartcube, Supercube App
2x GoCube, GoCube App
CubeX App
A ton of MoYu Cube
Bunch of Rubik's from when I first started 4 months ago
2x GAN Robot
Pyraminxes
Stackmat
10 MoYu 3M MEI LONG
2x GAN i Play Smartcube
And more to come to a Cuber near you!
And a whole bunch of others running around the house.
If I accumulated all this in only a few months I'd hate to think what I'd have by the end of the year.


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

Spoiler: My Cube Collection (65)






Spoiler: NxNxN Puzzles (38)






Spoiler: 2x2s (6)



Valk 2 M
QiYi MS
QiYi
QiYi QiDi S
Rubik's (2020)
Rubik's (2017) (broken)





Spoiler: Mini 3x3s (4)



Oriental Trading (2:3)
QiYi (Smooth) (1:3)
QiYi (Fast(?)) (1:3)
Heart Cube (1:3)
Rubik's keychain (1:3)





Spoiler: 3x3s (13)



DaYan TengYun v2 M
GAN 11 M Pro
YJ MGC
ShengShou Legend
MoYu RS3M
YuXin Little Magic M
YJ YuLong v2 M
QiYi Thunderclap v3 M
Cubicle Custom QiYi WuWei 3x3 M
Rubik's brand (April 2017)
Rubik's brand (August 2017)
Valk 3 Power M
GAN 356 X (2 corners missing)





Spoiler: 4x4s (6)



YJ YuSu M
MFJS M
QiYi MS (My sister's, technically)
ShengShou v5 (2021)
ShengShou v5 (2017) (broken)
Cubing Classroom MF4C





Spoiler: 5x5s (3)



QiYi MS
YuXin Cloud
ShengShou





Spoiler: 6x6s (3)



MAX YJ MGC
Cyclone Boys v5
YJ YuShi





Spoiler: 7x7s (2)



X-Man Designs Spark M
QiYi QiXing





Spoiler: 8x8s (1)



MFJS








Spoiler: Everything else (27)






Spoiler: Pyraminxes (2)



QiYi MS
ShengShou Aurora





Spoiler: Skewbs (3)



X-Man Wingy
MoYu AoYan
MoYu (signed by Brody Lassner, AKA BrodytheCuber)





Spoiler: Megaminxes (3)



GAN
YuXin Little Magic
DaYan (?)





Spoiler: Clocks (2)



AoLong
QiYi Magnetic





Spoiler: Square-1s (2)



X-Man Volt v2 (Magnetic Slice)
YJ YuLong (Broken)





Spoiler: 3x3 Shape Mods (4)



CubeStyle Twist Cube
The Pandora Cube
Z Mirror Blocks
The Mastermorphinx





Spoiler: 3x3 Picture/Iridescent Cubes (3)



Huskers Cube (Go Big Red!)
Hawai'i Cube
Rubik's Impossible





Spoiler: Other Puzzles (7)



Squidward, the Giraffe Cube
Pentafloppy Cube
Floppy Fidget Spinner
Rubik's Edge
LanLan Pie Cube (πe Cube)
Z Floppy Cube
LanLan Face Turning Octahedron


Spoiler: Not pictured (1)



YJ Yeet Ball











Technically, there's only one spoiler... (CLICK IT)
Also, in case you couldn't tell... my favorite color is blue.


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 16953
> View attachment 16955
> View attachment 16956
> View attachment 16957
> ...


Oh. I thought those were on a shelf. I've always wanted one of those.
But seriously, cool collection.


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16959
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top row
> ...


Wow, I really love the aesthetic. Great picture!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 11, 2021)

My collection. 51 at the last count, there's a couple 3x3s that aren't in this picture because friends are borrowing them as well as a broken megaminx and square 1 that are both completely disassembled.
EDIT: Forgot the list of puzzles
2x2: 2 Rubik's 2x2s, MGC
3x3: Aolong V2 (Not pictured), Gan 356 Air, Weilong GTS2M, WRM 2019 (Not pictured), Valk 3 M, RS3M 2020, Guhong V4, Tornado V2
4x4: Aosu GTS2 (white), Aosu GTS2M, MGC
5x5: Little Magic M, MGC
6x6: Shadow M, MGC
7x7: Hays 7 M, MGC
Square-1: GuoJia Square-1 (Not pictured because it is broken), Little Magic M, Volt V2, MGC
Pyraminx: Original Mefferts Pyraminx, Moyu Magnetic, Yuxin Huanglong
Megaminx: Hungarian Supernova, Moyu Aohun (Not pictured because it is broken), Galaxy V2 M, Yuhu V2 M
Skewb: Moyu Magnetic
Clock: Sengso, Qiyi
NON WCA:
Keychain Rubik's 3x3, 10x10, 2x2 Mirror Cube, Sudoku Cube, Rubik's floppy cube, Kilominx, Moyan, Rediminx, Rotosphere prototype, Pyraminx Duo, Duomo cube, FTO, Rubik's Void cube, Fisher skewb, Rubik's Orbit, Yuxin 8 petals cube, 3D-star.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> View attachment 17026
> My collection. 51 at the last count, there's a couple 3x3s that aren't in this picture as well as a broken megaminx and square 1 that are both completely disassembled.


That Sudoku Cube looks cool, saw one once but never knew how it worked.


----------



## qwr (Sep 11, 2021)

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cube-collectors-club.79204/ does this count as a collection thread


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cube-collectors-club.79204/ does this count as a collection thread


yes


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 13, 2021)

Phone out of battery, I'll just list them down below:

3x3: RS3M 2020, Warrior W(corner stock broke so I threw it away)
4x4: MGC
2x2: MGC
Pyra: QiYi MS
Skewb: X-Man Wingy


----------



## qwr (Sep 13, 2021)

Over the winter maybe I'll do a cube collection video. Because writing it out isn't as fun.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> Over the winter maybe I'll do a cube collection video. Because writing it out isn't as fun.



Mood


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Sep 13, 2021)

2x2: MGC, TengYun
3x3: Rubik's, Thunderclap v3, 11 M Pro, RS3M
4x4: Random one, Zhilong Mini M 4x4
Big cubes: MGC 5x5, MGC 7x7
Other wca: Volt v2 squan, Yuhu Mega, MJFS pyra (I think)
Non WCA: Mirror cube, Yuxin Apple, Lemon + Banana, Suduko


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone have the morphixes?
I want to know if it's hard.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

Cubes I have broken
random 2x2, rubiks 4x4 MFJS 6x6, Rubiks void
Cubes I have
random YJ 3x3 from 2018, Qiyi keychain 3x3, Moyu Meilong M 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5, MFJS 7x7, random Mirror cube
Cubes I'm going to get soon
a 2x2 (most likely YJ MGC 2x2, Valk 2M or Gan 251 M Leap), YJ MGC 4x4, random pyraminx (Gan or something) Dayan Megaminx


----------



## White KB (Sep 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Cubes I have broken
> random 2x2, rubiks 4x4 MFJS 6x6, Rubiks void
> Cubes I have
> random YJ 3x3 from 2018, Qiyi keychain 3x3, Moyu Meilong M 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5, MFJS 7x7, random Mirror cube
> ...


Cub3s I hav3 br0k3n:
Rubik's brand (2013 style)
GAN 356 X
Rubik's 2.0 2x2
Oriental Trading 2:3 Mini 3x3
ShengShou 4x4 v5
YJ YuShi 6x6
YJ YuLong Square-1
LanLan Pie Cube

Cub3s I us3d 2 [email protected] (Lost)
Rubik's 1:3 3x3
LanLan 4x4
QiYi 2x2 (broken)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

White KB said:


> Cub3s I hav3 br0k3n:
> 
> Cub3s I us3d 2 [email protected]


Is that the *duck language*?


----------



## White KB (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Is that the *duck language*?


Uh... n0t [email protected] 1t c0u1d b3, th0ugh. 1 just us3 1t 0n th3 W41K3R f0rum5.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

The pride and joy of my collection is in the very top right.


----------



## White KB (Oct 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> The pride and joy of my collection is in the very top right.


Nice flashlight 9x9


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

White KB said:


> Nice flashlight 9x9


Actually, I'm referring to the extension block.
joke


----------



## Josh_ (Oct 12, 2021)

Starting from top left:
RS3M (original not 2020)
Dayan Tengyun
RS3M 2020
WRM 2021
YJ MGC 2x2
Moyu AoSu GTS2M 4x4
Yuxin Little Magic 5x5
YJ MGC 5x5
YJ MGC 6x6
Yuxin Little Magic sq1
X-man Volt v2 sq1
X-man Wingy skewb
X-man Bell pyra
X-man Galaxy v2 LM Mega
mini 3x3
mirror blocks
FTO



Rubik's Clock
LingAo
Angstrom
Shengshou
QiYi
QiYi


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 15, 2021)

From left to right in zig zag:

Rubik's brand 2x2 (My first ever Cube bought 3 months ago)

Monster Go Rainbow (for my nephew and maybe my son if he's older)

MoYu MSR 2x2

GaN Pyraminx M 

GAN 356 M (my current Main)

YJ MGC 4x4

YJ MGC 3 Elite (my alternative 3x3)

Since I'm just cubing for 3 months: That escalated quickly. Already looking into getting a Megaminx, 5x5 and one of those MagLev cubes


----------



## unirox13 (Nov 5, 2021)

I've added quite a few new things to my collection over the past few weeks. Figured I'd have myself a new scramble fest. Here's a before and after, almost everything solved and everything scrambled.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 6, 2021)

unirox13 said:


> I've added quite a few new things to my collection over the past few weeks. Figured I'd have myself a new scramble fest. Here's a before and after, almost everything solved and everything scrambled.View attachment 17589View attachment 17590


You lied about the 1x1. It didn't move at all!


----------



## unirox13 (Nov 6, 2021)

You noticed my flaw! Lol


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 6, 2021)

Also, your calendar cube didn't move.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## qwr (Nov 6, 2021)

unirox13 said:


> I've added quite a few new things to my collection over the past few weeks. Figured I'd have myself a new scramble fest. Here's a before and after, almost everything solved and everything scrambled.View attachment 17589View attachment 17590


This picture somehow feels like an optical illusion because the puzzles look bigger than they should for shelves... maybe I'm insane but that looks like a really big 2x2


----------



## SunnyCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

This is not all my cubes becuz all my cubes are in different places. All my cubes can't fit this table too


----------



## cubED5799 (Dec 27, 2022)

Gan r s
qiyi jing pyraminx
carbon fibre 2x2
rubiks ball
broken rubiks speed cube
moyu meilong 3x3
rubiks 1x1x3
mirror cube
generic mini 3x3
qiyi mastermorphix
carbon fibre pyraminx
moyu meilong skewb
shengshou 4x4 jing pyraminx
moyu meilong 2x2
soduku cube
2 generic 3x3
penrose cube
Mixup skewb 3
carbon fibre skewb
stress ball 3x3
carbon fibre megaminx
gear shift
rubiks 3x3
moyu kilominx
qiyi windmill cube
little magic 8x8
moyu meilong 5x5
moyu meilong 4x4
dayan tengyun 2x2
gan skewb enhanced
moyu meilong pyraminx
gan x v2
moyu Weilong wrm 2021 maglev
3 2x2x3 dinosaurs


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm also gonna type my collection instead

2x2s: GAN 251 M Air, MFJS Meilong 2x2, Qiyi QiDi, Rubik's Mini

3x3s: V-Cube 3, Rubik's Crystal, Qiyi MFG Thunderclap V3, Yuxin Little Magic M, No Brand "I love Paris" cube, Moyu RS3M 2020, Moyu Super RS3M 2022, GAN 356 Air M, Moyu Cube Keychain, GAN 13 M Maglev UV

4x4s: YJ YuSu R, Qiyi WuQue

5x5s: Magic Cube 5x5

Skewb: Qiyi QiCheng, Moyu RS Skewb

Pyraminx: Qiyi Pyraminx

Megaminx: Qiyi MFG Megaminx

Non-WCA Puzzles: SS Kilominx, YJ Floppy Ghost Cube, Qiyi 1x2x3

I do have alot of puzzles, considering ive been in cubing since August. I might have Collector's Anxiety


----------



## Meanjuice (Dec 28, 2022)

This is my bucket of cubez


----------



## Discomantis (Dec 28, 2022)

Just like the previous commenter, I will type my puzzles. 

2x2: gan 251 M 2x2, some 2x2 that I forget the name of (which also happens to be my main), an X man flare that I lost, a broken YJ MGC elite, a YJ MGC

3x3: four rubik's brand 3x3's, a picture cube made by some company that I forgot the name of, broken gan 11 M pro, lost gan 11 M pro, broken limited edition cube that I forgot the name of, gan 11 M pro, 2 RS3M 2020's, broken RS3M 2020, Tornado V3, dayan tengyun v2, dayan tengyun M, rubik's brand mini 3x3, mini 3x3 from the cubicle, a mini 3x3 with a flipped edge that will not let me take it apart

4x4: rubik's brand 4x4, Aosu 4x4, 2 other Aosu 4x4 cores which I don't have the pieces to because I thought they were broken and them away, 

5x5+: a 5x5 that I forgot the name of, (the one used in stanley chapel's 5BLD record single and mean) a YJ MGC 6x6, an X man spark 7x7, a budget 7x7 made by YJ, a QiYi 7x7 with a broken center piece, a 10x10 which exploded because I put aside popped pieces because I didn't know how to put them together and then lost those pieces, a shengsun 15x15 (assuming my spelling of the company name is correct)

Non NxN WCA puzzles for puzzles that I only have one of: a QiYi pyraminx, some budget skewb, a QiYi clock, an X-man budget megaminx, a square one which I forgot the name of

Non WCA: a rubik's tower, (AKA a 2x2x4 which shapeshifts) a rubik's brand void cube, and the puppet cube v1 and v2.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 28, 2022)

Shrek said:


> View attachment 16946
> 3x3- QiYi Warrior W, QiYi Sail (Stickered)
> 4x4 - QiYi QiYuan
> 5x5 - QiYi QiZheng
> 2x2 - Unknown, bought from a local store


DING! Only 5% or less of you will get that joke.

Here’s my collection: 
3x3s: rs3m 2020, rubiks brand, random budget Moyu cube.
2x2: Nex cube from Walmart.
4x4: shizu mini
5x5s: Moyu budget, yj mgc.
7x7: yj mgc. 
banana cube, 
Megaminx: yj yuhu v2.
Lunar and dmn-37 Lubes.
I think it’s pretty good for the 7 months I’ve been seriously cubing.


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 28, 2022)

1x1: Z-Cube
2x2: GAN 251 M air, YLM 2x2, QiYi Qidi S2, Moyu WeiPo WR S, Rubik’s 2x2
3x3: MoYu RS3M 2020, X-Man Tornado v3m Pioneer, MoYu Meilong 3, QiYi Warrior S, another QiYi Warrior S, A Rubik’s 3x3 (it can corner cut 35 degrees)!
4x4: MGC 4, Meilong 4 (burst), Qiyi 4x4 (burst)
5x5: MoYu Aochuang WR M, Qiyi 5x5, Moyu Meilong 5
6x6: Moyu Aoshi WR M
7x7: Moyu Aofu WR M
Pyraminx: QiYi Pyraminx
Skewb: Moyu Aoyan Skewb M
Megaminx: QiYi Megaminx, X-Man Galaxy v2 LM
Mirror cube: Shengshou Mirror cube
Others: Moyu Rediminx, Moyu Kilominx, Force cubes 2x2-3x3, some random mini 3x3, Rubik’s 1x1x3, Qiyi Skewb mod (idk what it’s called) (magnetic)


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Posted here over a year ago, but since this thread just popped up again it's pretty cool to see how much my collection has grown.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

unirox13 said:


> Posted here over a year ago, but since this thread just popped up again it's pretty cool to see how much my collection has grown.View attachment 21536


thats quite the collection there!


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 28, 2022)

no photos cuz im too lazy but a 5x5, 3x3, 2x2, pyraminx, mirror cube, 2x3x3, and a second 3x3


----------



## Ryan Lam (Dec 28, 2022)

i don’t have photo rn since i am outside 

3x3:
GAN 13 MAGLEV UV (Main) 
GAN 13 MAGLEV FROSTED
TORNADO V3 FLAGSHIP 
MOYU MFJS WEILONG 3M 
MOYU CUBE 
DOLLAR STORE CUBE

2x2:
MOYU RS2M EVOLUTION (Main) 
GAN 251 AIR 

4x4: 
MOYU MEILONG 4M (Main) 

Non-NxN cubes: 
All of them are the MFJS Meilong Series 

Twisty Puzzles: 
Mahjong Cube 
Mirror Cube 
Mastermorphix 


Other stuff : 
SpeedStacks G5 
Random Mat 
GAN 1 Maintenance Lube 
Random Free Lube


Total of 16 cubes


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

unirox13 said:


> Posted here over a year ago, but since this thread just popped up again it's pretty cool to see how much my collection has grown.View attachment 21536


do you get ur puzzles in hknowstore?


----------



## Ryan Lam (Dec 28, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> do you get ur puzzles in hknowstore?


hknowstore’s physical shop closed down and there’s only an online one

i get my cubes from cubersshophk.store in Shek Mun and from cubeshophk.boutir.com
in Yau Ma Tei


----------



## hyn (Dec 28, 2022)

2x2: MGC, Meilong M
3x3: og RS3M, random stickered non-magnetic yj
4x4: Meilong M, random carbon-fibre
Mega: Yuhu v2
Pyra: Qiyi MS
Squan: Volt V2
Other: gan timer, 5 cube stands, 1 cube cover, stardust, lunar, gan lube, weight 5, mystic and angstroms


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 28, 2022)

Cubes of which I know the brands:
2x2: Qiyi MS
3x3: Gan 356 XS, Moyu RS3M 2020
4x4: YJ MGC
5x5: YJ, I wanted to buy the MGC but back then I thought all YJ cubes were the same so now I have a YJ something, def not MGC
6x6: YJ MGC
7x7 YJ MGC
9x9: meilong
Megaminx: YJ Yuhu
Square-1: YLM
Pyraminx: RS3M

Cubes of which I don't know the brands:
3x3: 26 cubes to use for MBLD, and 2 useless cubes without center caps
2x2: random cube with white internals with 1 piece broken off
4x4
5x5
6x6: fell down, shattered to pieces. It isn't magnetic so I couldn't reassemble. Still have the pieces somewhere
7x7
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Skewb: 2, but 1 of them broke
Square-1 that pops on every turn you do
Mirror cube
Mastermorphix
Axis cube (broken)


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

From the top:

some sort of stickered Qiyi pyraminx 
stickerless pillowed keychain 3x3
rubiks triamid
Rubiks void cube but I took off the white stickers
a magnetic moyu pyraminx (can’t remember exact name)
new mefferts gear ball
qiyi qiheng s megaminx 
a random cube stand
a moyu 5x5 off Amazon 
moyu Redi cube
GAN skewb M enhanced
Qiyi square-1
shengshou magnetic clock
QY toys cube stand
YJ yupo v2 M
moyu Meilong 3M
moyu 3x3 off Amazon 
moyu 4x4 off Amazon 
moyu cube stand
GAN cube bag
GAN cube mat
stackmat G5 timer
GAN cube box with a bunch of accessories 
plus a homemade 1x1 made out of a dice that I couldn’t find.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 28, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> do you get ur puzzles in hknowstore?


I usually shop based on price and how quickly I wanna get my hands on something. I've shopped at hknowstore, TheCubicle, Cubezz and picked up a few 3d printed and second hand puzzles over the years.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 28, 2022)

White KB said:


> View attachment 17023
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Cube Collection (65)
> ...


why do you have two rubiks brands?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 28, 2022)

Don't mind my cat in the background

Ok, so I have a 
QiYi megaminx, 4x4, and pyraminx
X-Man TonradoV2 (my main)
Rubiks brand 3x3
Broken Moyu RS2M Evolution 2x2
MoYu Magnetic Skewb
GAN Mirror Cube
I also have an impossible cube, but I'm too lazy to go and get it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 28, 2022)

This is my collection 2 years back!
I have definitely bought a lot of new puzzles since then yo.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 28, 2022)

megaminx, sq-1, maple leaves, 4x4, giiker 3x3, dayan 3x3, skewb, babel tower keychain, 2x2


----------



## White KB (Dec 28, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> why do you have two rubiks brands?


1 was a gift and one was from a friend who gave it to me... Oh well, I have two now 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯​


----------



## a_cuber04 (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't have a smartphone, so I'll just write them out:

QiYi MS 2x2

Gan 11 M Pro
MoYu RS3M 2020
Old cheap SengSo 3x3
2 Rubik's 3x3's (one new, one old)
SCS 2022 Christmas cube
Mini 3x3

YJ MGC 4x4

QiYi MS 5x5
Old cheap SengSo 5x5

QiYi 9x9

Z-Cube 1x1

YJ MGC SQ-1
Off-brand SQ-1

QiYi MS Pyraminx

YJ YuHu V2 Megaminx
SengSo Megaminx

SengSo Mirror

MoYu Puppet Cube I (impossible)

Rubik's Void

I bought all of the SengSo cubes together years ago when I didn't know what a good cube was before I started speedcubing. I also had a SengSo 2x2 and 4x4, but I lost the 2x2 and broke the 4x4 .
I plan on getting the YJ MGC 2x2, 5x5, and up because the QiYi MS 2x2 catches too much and the 5x5's inner magnets are a bit too strong for my liking.


----------

